# Starkist Tuna class action lawsuit settled, and your check is on the way



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't spend it all in one place.

"If you've been waiting more than a year for your $50 in tuna coupons or $25 in cash from the StarKist tuna class action lawsuit settlement, there's good news and bad news. The good news is, your coupons or check will finally be on the way soon. The bad news is - you'll be getting a lot less than you had hoped. Instead of $50 in coupons or $25 in cash, try $4.43 in coupons, or $1.97 in cash."

"Well, that was worth the wait, wasn't it?"

http://couponsinthenews.com/2016/10...is-on-the-way-dont-spend-it-all-in-one-place/


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder how much the attorneys made?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rstanek said:


> I wonder how much the attorneys made?


67% of the judgement.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

That's the way of class action lawsuits, the only ones that get anything are the lawyers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't quit your job expecting a day. Class action suits in them self are a crime.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh Lordy ..... I have been scammed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> That's the way of class action lawsuits, the only ones that get anything are the lawyers.


Yep. I got involved in one. Spent $28 for notarized paperwork, proof-of-delivery postage, copy fees etc. Ended up with a check for $4.25.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It's still better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One of our automatic monthly shipments from Amazon is a case of Bumble Bee Solid Albacore tuna. We never run out.
I refuse to eat Starkist.


----------

